# Thinking of buying an A6 as my daily/commuter. Any advice?



## slepton (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking at a 98 audi A6 quattro as my daily/commuter. I typically drive around 110 miles a day, 5x a week.

I like the look and the mileage is less than 100k.

I know I'd probably want to lower it a bit and upgrade the wheels.

Anybody have any advice for my situation? Should I look at other options for a daily commuter?


----------



## jaysvwgti (Nov 5, 2007)

*Advice*

Yea buy mine.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

The A6 is great for long journeys. Not sure how popular diesels are in the states, but the 1.9tdi A6 is reliable, cheap to run, and a very common sight on the UK motorways.


----------



## 4.2Guy (Jun 25, 2011)

Service history on the car!!!!! When was the timing belt service done?? Most important things to look for so you get a reliable used Audi..


----------



## cmbishop14 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just recently got an A6 and I am loving the size of it. It is so roomy and very nice to drive. :thumbup:


----------

